# Army Painting Challenge - March 2015.



## Tawa

Here's your March thread for the Army Painting Challenge 2014-2015 guys.
The end of the APC is grinding ever closer! :good:


EDIT: _This thread will close on the 7th of April instead of the 6th as I'm a day late in posting_ 


---

My entry for this month will be: A 10man IJN SNLF Rifle Squad.
Pics to follow tomorrow


----------



## SwedeMarine

Stormraven Will be my entry. First time this challenge i've actually done a big vehicle.


----------



## Nordicus

here's my entry:

3 x Rhino with FW Chaos doors and Dark Works kits. I will magnetize them so they can become Predators as well.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Leave it to you to out do me again @Nordicus 
Ill be struggling with the storm.raven as it is


----------



## Nordicus

SwedeMarine said:


> Leave it to you to out do me again @Nordicus
> Ill be struggling with the storm.raven as it is


Don't worry, I'm just compensating for the fact that I most likely won't meet next months quota, due to being out of country 

Besides, a Stormraven is nearly the size of 3 Rhinos anyway, so we're roughly at the same level of plastic


----------



## R_Squared

It's going to be a big one this month, I'm planning on entering my BattleWagon. :grin:


----------



## Iraqiel

Baneblade 3/3 for me, followed possibly by three chimera flatbeds. Photo to follow.

I'm doing a big fantasy push at the moment to get tables ready for a Regiments of Renown tournament, so my focus is going to be on terrain and a few solitary fantasy models until late this month.


----------



## Tawa

Nordicus said:


> Don't worry, I'm just compensating for the fact that I most likely won't meet next months quota, due to being out of country


Whoo! :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Iraqiel said:


> Baneblade 3/3 for me, followed possibly by three chimera flatbeds. Photo to follow.
> 
> I'm doing a big fantasy push at the moment to get tables ready for a Regiments of Renown tournament, so my focus is going to be on terrain and a few solitary fantasy models until late this month.


 @Nordicus looks like someone wants to show us both up :laugh:


----------



## Iraqiel

SwedeMarine said:


> @Nordicus looks like someone wants to show us both up


I'm sure that there is a perfect opportunity to make some obnoxious comment about my national past time here... but maybe I should wait until after the Eurovision?

Just joking, of course. Why are we even in that? On topic, I'm making quantity where you are going for quality, in my eyes.


----------



## Howzaa

These will be my attempt with my random bases as I did like the odd grass looking stuff in the sculpts


----------



## SwedeMarine

Iraqiel said:


> I'm sure that there is a perfect opportunity to make some obnoxious comment about my national past time here... but maybe I should wait until after the Eurovision?
> 
> Just joking, of course. Why are we even in that? On topic, I'm making quantity where you are going for quality, in my eyes.


Oh no worries mate. you produce really good quality in my eyes. The whole thing started because i was more making fun of myself for doing small units or single models since its nearly impossible for me to finish a large vehicle in time for one of theses challenges


----------



## Relise

Now that all my Relics figures are painted I need to go back to my speed freak army. I've almost finished a unit of Boyz so they are going to need some transport to get them nice and close for lots of fighting!! 
This month I'm going to attempt to get a trukk built and painted 

Here's its state earlier tonight....


----------



## Iraqiel

Money where my mouth is... or it would be if I hadn't spent it all. Thus are we cursed, @Nordicus and @SwedeMarine!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I've been trying to get this US 105mm howitzer painted since December, but my Brits sucked me back in. I need this for a video batrep one of my mates wants to do next week though, so I'll crank it out over the weekend hopefully.


----------



## SwedeMarine

@Iraqiel @Nordicus Oh its on boys!:laugh:


----------



## Nordicus

@Iraqiel @SwedeMarine


----------



## Tawa

Finally started work on the SNLF squad


----------



## Iraqiel

@Nordicus; @SwedeMarine:








Who dares pick this up?


----------



## SwedeMarine

Nice work bud. Soon as I get over seeing yellow from painting it all this weekend ill be picking that up for ya . Seriously i painted a LOT of yellow this weekend.


----------



## Tawa

@Iraqiel @SwedeMarine @Nordicus 

:laugh:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Good film

Here is my b4


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's some wip 







Not sure what to do with the relief. Some desecration is needed. Maybe some crucifixion. ....


----------



## Howzaa

This seems weird done with time to go and it wasn't a single model, didn't really like the casting on these and means didn't enjoy so these aren't as good as normal from me. Lightning looks weird when out of focus too is a bit sharper than it looks.


----------



## R_Squared

^^^ I quite like them TBH, although the focus is a bit off for some of them. Maybe take a couple of picture with only two or three models at a time so we can get a good look at the detail?

I finished up my Battlewagon tonight. I've been trying out new paints and new techniques galore recently, and I wanted to avoid a "clean" look on this vehicle. Gone for a clanky rustbucket. I've got some Mek Guns, and Killa Kans to get around to, and I'm going to revisit my Trukk too.
Adding Rust and grime is really effective, and pretty straightforward. Obviously I've gone a bit overboard here, but I was really enjoying the way the effect works and got a bit carried away. 
Still, it was fun to paint. :grin:

I forgot to add, I left it modular, so that I can configure it however I want for any game. I wasn't going to bother with the 'Ard case at first, and quite like having the Kannon over the cab, but thought I do it all anyway, and keep my options open.
The Kaptin and the blanking plate have a tendency to fall out though, which is annoying. I may have to weigh them down somehow. Anyone got any tips?


----------



## R_Squared

DaisyDuke said:


> Here's some wip
> View attachment 959964082
> 
> Not sure what to do with the relief. Some desecration is needed. Maybe some crucifixion. ....


Some sacrilegious graffiti? 8 pointed stars and the like over Imperial insignia etc, bullet hole damage and the like, covered in spray paint?


----------



## Relise

R_Squared said:


> I finished up my Battlewagon tonight. I've been trying out new paints and new techniques galore recently, and I wanted to avoid a "clean" look on this vehicle. Gone for a clanky rustbucket. I've got some Mek Guns, and Killa Kans to get around to, and I'm going to revisit my Trukk too.
> Adding Rust and grime is really effective, and pretty straightforward. Obviously I've gone a bit overboard here, but I was really enjoying the way the effect works and got a bit carried away.
> Still, it was fun to paint. :grin:


And it looks great!! Very impressive and it certainly looks well battle worn :good:

I haven't even got a base coat on my Trukk yet


----------



## Iraqiel

Howzaa said:


> sharp


I'm pretty impressed by these mate, they look great from here. Loving the glowing red eyes and you've really mastered the lightning effect!



R_Squared said:


> my Battlewagon


\

Wow mate, that looks incredible! Great work with the effects, but even the checkering is great and the whole model seems really characterful! As to weighting... Considered wrapping a jewelery chain from a cheap jewellery store around things? It would still look in theme if you chose a dull one, and will lend the weight you need.



DaisyDuke said:


> Maybe some crucifixion. ....


I have a crimson fist crucified on my chosen's rhino. It always gets slightly nervous comments...


----------



## Howzaa

Cheers Iraqiel & R_Squared, there's some extra pics in my project log in the signature of half the group at a time which is better in focus.

That's a really cool battlewagon mate looks exactly as it should in my eyes great job.

DaisyDuke if in doubt put a giant chaos star over the defiled aquila instant chaosified, you could use some of the banners you get in infantry kits/extras from the tank kits if you have the spares they should help


----------



## Nordicus

Challenge done!

Close-up of one of the tanks:









And proof that all 3 are done:


----------



## R_Squared

They look awesome.


----------



## Tawa

Nordicus said:


> Challenge done!


You aren't kidding. You've fucking smashed it mate!

You're on a count of twelve completed units from a requirement of ten, with two months still to go...... :good:


----------



## Nordicus

Tawa said:


> You're on a count of twelve completed units from a requirement of ten, with two months still to go......


Good thing too, as I will most likely pull a RL card next month due to being on tour.

Either that, or I will just paint up that Juggerlord I got laying around.


----------



## Iraqiel

Nice work Nord!


----------



## SwedeMarine

You never fail to *impress* man. nice work. and those kits really add a nice level of detail to the mini.


----------



## Nordicus

SwedeMarine said:


> You never fail to disappoint man.


Well that's harsh xD


----------



## SwedeMarine

Nordicus said:


> Well that's harsh xD


lol looking at that yes it is.  should be fixed now :laugh:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well this is what I have gone with. Now to get some paint on it.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Please greenstuff a crown of thorns on him!!!!


----------



## Tawa

SwedeMarine said:


> Please greenstuff a crown of thorns on him!!!!


Awesome :laugh:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well here's my chaos bunker.















New meaning to the wall of martyrs. 
Hope you like it. 
Sorry no crown swede, that would be going to far...:wink:


----------



## Kreuger

Lovely work! Well, "Chaos lovely" anyway. 


DaisyDuke said:


> Well here's my chaos bunker.
> View attachment 959965058


Is he looking a tad healthy and fresh? I usually don't go in for gore, but when you festoon the walls of your fortifications with your noisy neighbors it seems more appropriate. 

You are clearly a gamer after my own heart. I should post all of my chaos icons somewhere. Much like your bunker they demonstrate chaos's use of . . . recycling.


----------



## Tawa

Well, having done sweet fuck all to the rifle squad all month I've just burst through them to about 90% completion. All that's left to do now are the ten heads and the corporals sword.
Time for a brew I reckon! :good:


----------



## Tawa

As Khornes Fist has already completed the challenge, I'm allowing him to enter scenery pieces for his Bolt Action table. This won't be a regular thing btw. 



Anyhoo! SNLF Rifle Squad complete!


----------



## SwedeMarine

DaisyDuke said:


> Sorry no crown swede, that would be going to far...:wink:


Well obviously


----------



## DaisyDuke

Kreuger said:


> Lovely work! Well, "Chaos lovely" anyway.
> 
> Is he looking a tad healthy and fresh? I usually don't go in for gore, but when you festoon the walls of your fortifications with your noisy neighbors it seems more appropriate.
> 
> You are clearly a gamer after my own heart. I should post all of my chaos icons somewhere. Much like your bunker they demonstrate chaos's use of . . . recycling.


Fresh and emaciated was the look I was going for.
Also the first time I have attempted a weathered look. I will probably add some graffiti when I get a chance and some inclination.


----------



## SwedeMarine

@Tawa Whens the last day for this Months entry?


----------



## SwedeMarine

Alright thats me for the month


----------



## DaisyDuke

Smooth transition on that glass., it looks great.


----------



## Tawa

SwedeMarine said:


> @Tawa Whens the last day for this Months entry?


Sorry for the late reply, Swede. I've been away since Friday.

The closing date should have been yesterday, but I'll leave it until I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Tawa

Annnnnnnnnd, that's your lot. 

Closed.


----------

